# PhotoSync - Android Tablet to Mac to Iphone



## Rep (Dec 29, 2001)

I set up Photosync on my Mac. My I-phone is already sending my images up to I cloud as well as the Mac. I also set it up on my Android based tablet. Now, my Android images are synced to my Mac and now the Android, my I-Phone and our Mac images are joining each other on the cloud.

Now my question:
My wife has her own I phone. She sends her images to her cloud. If I placed the Photosync app on her I-phone, will it sync her images to the Mac and therefore my Cloud? Will this result in the happy family of two I-phones, a Mac and an Android tablet all hanging on the same cloud?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If you and your wife use the same Apple account and the same Photosync account, then all devices will have all the same data.


----------

